# Fehler bei MinecraftPlugin



## Mandelmann (20. Jun 2020)

Ich habe ein einfaches Minecraft Plugin geschrieben aber, Eclipse meldet mir einen Fehler zurück.
Kann mir jemand helfen.
Unten ist der Quellcode angeführt.
Der Fehler ist unterstrichen.

package at.emilertl.tutorial.commands;



import org.bukkit.command.Command;

import org.bukkit.command.CommandExecutor;

import org.bukkit.command.CommandSender;

import org.bukkit.entity.Player;



public class HealCommand implements CommandExecutor {



_@Override_

       public boolean onCommand(CommandSender sender, Command command, String label, String[] args) {

             if(sender instanceof Player) {

                    Player player = (Player) sender;

                    if(player.hasPermission("tutorial.heal")); {

                          if(args.length == 0) {

                                 player.setHealth(20);

                                 player.setFoodLevel(20);

                                 player.sendMessage("§2Du wurdest geheilt");

                          } else

                          player.sendMessage("§cBitte benutzte §6/heal§c!");

                    } *else*

                          player.sendMessage("§cDu hast nicht die Berechtigung für diesen Command!");

             } else

                    sender.sendMessage("§cDu hast nicht die Berechtigung für diesen Command!");

          return false;
       }     
}

Ich würde mich über eine antwort freuen.


----------



## kneitzel (20. Jun 2020)

Ein if / ist ein entweder oder ....

Da kann man nicht mehrere else haben.


----------



## IlligalSpigot (15. Jul 2020)

Du hast 3 Abfragen und 4 mal ein else xD Das kann ja schonmal nd funktionieren. Ein else ist zuviel


----------



## mihe7 (20. Jul 2020)

@Mandelmann Wenn Du Deinen Code in Code-Tags eingestellt hättest (die drei Punkte neben dem Smile -> Code -> Java, dann ins Textfeld inkl. Einrückungen einfügen), dann hättest Du die Leute hier nicht so verwirrt:


```
public boolean onCommand(CommandSender sender, Command command, String label, String[] args) {
    if(sender instanceof Player) {
        Player player = (Player) sender;
        if(player.hasPermission("tutorial.heal")); {
            if(args.length == 0) {
                player.setHealth(20);
                player.setFoodLevel(20);
                player.sendMessage("§2Du wurdest geheilt");
            } else
                player.sendMessage("§cBitte benutzte §6/heal§c!");
        } else
            player.sendMessage("§cDu hast nicht die Berechtigung für diesen Command!");
    } else
        sender.sendMessage("§cDu hast nicht die Berechtigung für diesen Command!");
   return false;
}
```

Der Fehler tritt auf, weil Du nach dem zweiten if ein Semikolon gesetzt hast.


----------

